# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Fauna en Ezcaray

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os voy a ir subiendo  algunas fotos que he tomado en dos días de paseos por la zona de Ezcaray; empiezo por unos petirrojos:















Un cordial saludo.

----------


## santy

Bonitas fotos, me encantan estos pájaros.
Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo algunas fotos más de fauna en Ezcaray:





A ver si me ayudáis a identificara a esta ave:







Un saludo cordial.

----------


## ben-amar

Unas fotos guapisimas, gracias

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo algunas fotos de pájaros en Ezcaray, la semana pasada:



















Y con estas imágenes termino la colección de la semana pasada en Ezcaray.

----------

